# التدريب الصيفي



## اسيره الاحلام (18 أغسطس 2008)

هنا ممكن تسال عن
1-امتي التدريب؟
2- هناخد ايه في التدريب؟؟
3-التدريب مفيد ولا؟؟؟
4-الادوات الازمه في التدريب؟؟؟؟
يارب الموضوع الكل يستفاد منه
معلش سؤال علي الماشي انا في جامعه القاهره وان شاء الله طلع اولي هل يوجد تدريب لنا؟؟
يارب حد يجاوب علي


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## اليماني نت (19 أغسطس 2008)

يقال ان في جامعة القاهرة في تدريب على اجهزة معينه


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (20 أغسطس 2008)

متشكره جداااااااااا علي الرد
بس انا عايزه اعرف هل في تدريب للناس اللي طلع اولي في جامعه القاهره؟؟


----------



## ymmb (20 أغسطس 2008)

*يشرح لك مبدأ عمل الجهاز و مكوناته الأساسية*

لا أعرف شيئا عن موضوع التدريب في داخل جامعة القاهرة ، لكن هناك أماكن للتدريب خارج الجامعة في شركات خاصة وقد تدربت في بعض منها على كثير من الأجهزة الطبية ، مثل شركة أحمد بهجت ، بيوميد ، الشركة العالمية الدولية ........ إلخ .
لكن لا تضعي في بالك أن التدريب يعني أن تقومي أنت بتصليح وفك و تركيب الجهاز ، لا طبعا ... إنما يشرح لك مبدأ عمل الجهاز و مكوناته الأساسية .


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (25 أغسطس 2008)

متشكره جدا علي الرد
بس ممكن سؤال هل التدريب في الشركات له تكلفه؟


----------



## ymmb (26 أغسطس 2008)

أكيد له تكلفة ... لكن لا أعرف بالضبط كم هي ، لأننا نذهب للشركات عن طريق الجامعة - أي يتم التعاقد بن الشركة وجامعتنا مباشرة - ، لكنها ربما تكون بحدود (400-800جنيه) ، و إذا كنت ترغبين في معرفة ذلك بالضبط فسأضع لك رقم هاتف شركتين يمكن أن تتصلي عليهم و تعرفي كم هي التكلفة بالضبط ، و الأرقام هي :
شركة أحمد بهجت :1 5 9 1 9 4 7 3 2 0 
شركة بيوميد : 3 7 5 6 0 9 2 2 2 0


----------



## طارق فقها (28 أغسطس 2008)

أختي أسيرة الأحلام 
نعم التدريب كان في مصر والسعودية ونحن أشرفنا عليه
لكن الفترة إنقضت وكانت من تاريخ 1\8 إلى 15\8
كان التدريب فيها شاملا وكان التدريب كاملا وعمليا وتمت بحمد الله
لكن لوسألتي من قبل كنت قد أدلكي وقد تكوننين سألتي وأنا لم أكن موجود 

إنشاء الله هناك مشاريع قادمة للتدريب وقد تعاد الدورات التي أخذت في بداية شهر 10 من هذا العام
أما بالنسبة للجدول التعليمي فهو موجود لدي إذا أردتيه أو أي أحد أراده 

ولكم مني فائق الإحترام


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي الرودود
وجزاكم الله خيرا عما فعلته
بس معلش ممكن سؤال تاني
هل التدريب اللي انا مش حضرته هيعطلني في الدراسه او بمعني اخر ممكن حاجات تقف امامي ومش افهمها علشان مش حضرت التدريب؟
واحتمال ان يكون في تدريب في شهر10 زي ما حضرتك قولت هيبقي ازاي( ان شاء الله) والدراسه والمحاضرات والسكاشن بدات؟؟


----------



## طارق فقها (31 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله خيتي أسيرة

بالنسبة للتدريب (ولنركز على التدريب الذي كان في القاهرة) كان تدريبا أغلبه عمليا على أجهزة 
ومعدات طبية مما كانت تشتمل عليه الدورات
الدورات كانت معتمدة ومصدقة وحصل خريجوا الدورة على شهادات تدريب
معتمدة من كلية العلوم والهندسة في جامعة القاهرة

أما بالنسبة للبرنامج التعليمي فمن الصعب شرحه هنا لأنه في جداول طويلة
ولكن المواضيع الرئيسية التي كان يشملها التدريب فهي :
1-برنامج تدريب لأجهزة التنفس الإصطناعي
2-التدريب على أجهزة المعايرة
3-التدريب على وحدة كرسي الاسنان Dental Unit




................................


----------



## طارق فقها (31 أغسطس 2008)

وبالنسبة لقدرتك لا أعرف أنا في أي مستوى أنتي لكي أعطيك الجواب الكامل 
ولكن لا أظن أنها كانت صعبة الفهم والإستيعاب على الطلاب الذين درسوا نظريا جيدا

وبالنسبة للإعادة التدريب هناك إحتمال ولكن لم نفعل أي شيء حتى الأن
لأنها ليست سهلة الإعداد والتنفيذ
وبإمكانك التواصل معي بالنسبة للجداول في مصر والعودية

وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (31 أغسطس 2008)

متشكره جدا علي الرد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ymmb قال:


> لا أعرف شيئا عن موضوع التدريب في داخل جامعة القاهرة ، لكن هناك أماكن للتدريب خارج الجامعة في شركات خاصة وقد تدربت في بعض منها على كثير من الأجهزة الطبية ، مثل شركة أحمد بهجت ، بيوميد ، الشركة العالمية الدولية ........ إلخ .
> لكن لا تضعي في بالك أن التدريب يعني أن تقومي أنت بتصليح وفك و تركيب الجهاز ، لا طبعا ... إنما يشرح لك مبدأ عمل الجهاز و مكوناته الأساسية .


 هذا المهم لان كل شخض عنده اساسيات الصيانة


----------



## القائد العام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ياشباب فيما يتعلق بالموضوع اعلاه انا نازل القاهره شهر 11 ممكن شخص يرشدنى على برامج تدريب عمليه او كورسات قصيره


----------

